# Ressussiter un iMac G4



## Manu_257 (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour, j'aimerais remettre en route un iMac G4 (tournesol 15")

Ce mac tourne actuellement sous Mac OS X 10.1.5 et possède seulement 256 Mo de mémoire vive.

Ma question en temps que novice sur MAC : Est il encore possible d'augmenter la mémoire vive et d'installer un Mac OS X plus récent.

Il serait destiné seulement à surfer sur le net et écouter de la musique.

Merci d'avance pour vos nombreuses réponses.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Selon Mac Tracker, si j'ai bien les bonnes infos de votre mac.

Vous pouvez installer 1 giga de ram et installer le 10.4.11. le plus compliqué sera de le trouver...


----------



## Manu_257 (18 Février 2012)

Merci pour la rapidité de la réponse.

Il n'est donc pas condamné ....   Mais cette procédure le rendra t elle "utilisable" dans de bonnes conditions ?

Maintenant il s'agit de savoir quel type de mémoire vive acheter et où trouver ce fameux Mac OS X 10.5.....
Quels sites me conseillez vous.....


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2012)

Pour le moment si c'est juste pour surfer et utiliser iTunes, je vous conseillerais de faire les modifs dans un mois ou deux si vous voyez que ça rame.

sinon pour les barrettes par rapport a ce que je lis dans MacTracker, voici ce qu'il vous faut

Attention je parle de 10.4 (Tiger) pas de 10.5.
Vous ne le trouverez que sur le marché de l'occasion. ATTENTION n'achetez que des DVD noirs pas de DVD gris.


----------



## Manu_257 (18 Février 2012)

Encore merci pour les infos.

Est il possible avec un dvd noir de faire une mise a jour de l'OS? ou est ce que les données vont êtres perdus ?


----------



## esv^^ (20 Février 2012)

non, c'est un choix que vous faîtes lors de l'installation: formater votre disque ou juste installer l' OS et avoir vos ancien fichiers.


----------



## forceobskur (21 Février 2012)

Bonsoir
Suivant la date de ton tournesol il acceptera au maxi soit 1Go (2x512Mo) soit 2Go (2x1Go) pour les derniers models en usb2

Ensuite tu pourras installer au maximum mac os x.5.8 soit Léopard pour cela il faudra ppc de 867Mhz ou utiliser LeopardAssist qui va modifier virtuelement la vitesse 
Testé sur un tournesol 15" 700Mhz


----------



## rocamicho (4 Mars 2012)

bonjour,

le DD de mon PPCG4 Flat Panel est mort, une bonne âme me l'a remplacé
souci : ce nouveau DD vient d'un PC, quand on essaye d'installer à nouveau un système d'exploitation (mac OS 9), le DD n'est pas visible
il y aurait donc un souci de codage, formatage ou autres ?
quelle manip faut'il faire pour le rendre visible ?
attention je ne comprends pas grand chose à tout çà, merci d'être pédagogue !!


----------



## CBi (5 Mars 2012)

rocamicho a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> le DD de mon PPCG4 Flat Panel est mort, une bonne âme me l'a remplacé
> souci : ce nouveau DD vient d'un PC, quand on essaye d'installer à nouveau un système d'exploitation (mac OS 9), le DD n'est pas visible
> ...



Il est en général inutile sur ce forum de poster la même question à 2 endroits différents.


----------

